# Help making an outfit...



## elb154 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a sleeveless black dress I got for summer. It is knee length and sort of like a Tshirt material.
	Here is the picture of it:
	http://img3.targetimg3.com/wcsstore/TargetSAS//img/p/13/24/13241779.jpg

  	I am looking for ideas of how to wear it for fall. I want to wear it this weekend to an event dressed up just a little. Any ideas?

  	I had tried black tights and black heels and flats with it but it was too much black. Maybe I just picked the wrong pieces. Any makeup suggestions would be great too.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Oct 12, 2011)

you can wear that dress, and add a pop of color to make it more "playful". Red or blue cobalt heels, and still wear a pair of black tights. With a red lip! yessss....lol


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Oct 12, 2011)

OR you could go with the all-black look, and add a colorful accessory? like a bold colored purse, or scarf?


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 14, 2011)

Black tights + coloured heels? Or yeah, add a spot of colour with some jewelry or a handbag/clutch.


----------



## funkychik02 (Oct 20, 2011)

black tights and glittery heels.


----------

